# Ecommerce enabled site costs



## tywebb1989 (Nov 9, 2005)

Can anyone provide a rough estimate on what one should expect to spend for a web designer to design an ecommerce enabled site selling tshirts? I know this may vary but looking for someone who may have experience with this and can provide some insights.

Thanks!


----------



## das_king (Jan 14, 2006)

Hmm, it depends on how many you have. A professional firm will charge you around $1000 for a good site, you might be able to hire a freelancer and do it for cheaper, but I would expect at least $700 for a decent site.


----------



## Barry (Jan 16, 2006)

I use Cube Cart it is free, and Paypal Pro so I can accept Credit Cards on the site so the customers do not have to go to Paypal, the Paypal charges are $20.00 per month plus $.30 per transaction plus if I remember right a 2% discount rate.
I do not have but one item on my site right now, I did have 10 but the man that was printing for me got to where he did not deliver anymore, so I found a new printer and only prdered 100 of the best seller, more will be added later.
Barry


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Depends on which shopping cart will be used. Most likely they will be installing a free shopping cart package (and just charging you based on the time it takes them to install it, configure it, and customize the layout). This cost could be anywhere from $500-$2000+

If they are using a paid shopping cart (like miva or shopsite), the time it takes to customize it might be shorter, but you may have higher ongoing costs.

You may also need to factor in hosting costs, etc.


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Barry said:


> I use Cube Cart it is free


Hi, How easy is it to customise cube cart (visually) to make it look like your site. I have minimal HTML Knowledge?

Thanks


----------



## Barry (Jan 16, 2006)

Well on the site I have it all I have on the site is Cube Cart, so I did not have to make it match the rest of the site


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've been looking at the cubecart pages recently and it seems like it should be pretty easy to customize. It looks like they have separated all the php code from the HTML template stuff, so changing the layout should just be a matter of messing with the HTML.

I may try a test install just to see how easy it is to customize. But some of the example shops looked pretty unique.


----------

